# EIT Application in CA and Fingerprint Requirements



## CAPLS (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

The CA Board recently launched its new online application system with the EIT and LSIT applications being the first ones.  In the month since it opened its worked pretty well with the exception of the requirement to provide fingerprints.  The fingerprint requirements have not changed simply due to a new online system.  Basically speaking, any applicant residing in CA must submit fingerprints by going to a LiveScan center located anywhere in CA.  Anyone outside of CA or that does not otherwise have the ability to go to a center in CA must request hard cards from the CA Board, pay that fee, have those completed locally and send back to the CA Board for submittal to the CA Dept. of Justice.

The CA Board has recently become aware that misinformation is spreading in Reddit with recommendations that hard cards need to be sent in for everyone.  The CA Board does not know exactly how that misinformation is spreading or if it is just being misinterpreted, but it is causing delays in reviewing the applications and causing applicants to pay unnecessary fees resulting in delays in refunding those fees.

The CA Board doesn't monitor discussions in Reddit because....well, its Reddit and the CA Board is not taking anything mentioned there as legitimate advice.  If anyone has any questions or if anyone has the opportunity to correct messages in Reddit, please refer to this link:

https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/fingerprinting_faqs_1.shtml

Thank you


----------

